# Looking for 670 nm (only - no IR) light for eye therapy



## laterne (Dec 19, 2021)

I got hooked tot he idea to try red light therapy for eyes. I ma gathering that I need a 670 NM light source. And only that, no UV, not IR). I have seen pictures where a flashlight is used with a plastic tube extension between flashlight and eye.

I found some China direct import products that don;t make me feel good...
If I went flashlight route: is there a reputable source for this type of light? Also wonder when the light is to strong.
On the other hand would it be safer just to find an incandescent red light bulb? Could not figure out what NM such lights bulbs are.

Any ideas, thoughts are welcome...


----------



## LEDphile (Dec 19, 2021)

670nm isn't a standard wavelength for red LEDs, but 660nm is what the industry has pretty much settled on for the red in grow lights. It's typically referred to as "photo red", "deep red", or "super red", in contrast to "red" (~620nm) and "far red" (~730nm). Depending on LED binning, you may be able to find some parts closer to 670nm.

No matter the wavelength, I'd be cautious about shining any high-power energy source into my eyes. Eye damage is possible, and is often permanent.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 19, 2021)

laterne said:


> I got hooked tot he idea to try red light therapy for eyes. I ma gathering that I need a 670 NM light source. And only that, no UV, not IR). I have seen pictures where a flashlight is used with a plastic tube extension between flashlight and eye.
> 
> I found some China direct import products that don;t make me feel good...
> If I went flashlight route: is there a reputable source for this type of light? Also wonder when the light is to strong.
> ...


An incandescent lamp will have a lot of broadband IR energy as well. Stick with an LED, even if it's a few nm off. Digi-Key has some Osram 663nm LEDs which is really close.


----------



## laterne (Dec 20, 2021)

PhotonWrangler said:


> An incandescent lamp will have a lot of broadband IR energy as well. Stick with an LED, even if it's a few nm off. Digi-Key has some Osram 663nm LEDs which is really close.


thanks. And how would I "host" it?


https://www.digikey.com/en/products/detail/osram-sylvania-inc/LZ1-00R202-0000/5032284


----------

